# one bunny or two??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I just been told I should have two bunnies together.

Is that right? 

My bunny thats coming at the end of the week is 4month old male.

If I was to add another bunny.... what do I get and how do I do it?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

idealy yes, rabbits are highly social animals and crave company of their own kind

your best bet would be to get him neutered and then find him a rescue spayed wife bun


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Same as above really


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, have him neutered and then look for a doe and have her spayed. It's important she is neutered too as female rabbits are very prone to utering cancers. Rescues, are great at helping you to pair up and find the right companion 

Good luck!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thank you  

how do you intro them? do they need to be kept seperate at first or anything?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> thank you
> 
> how do you intro them? do they need to be kept seperate at first or anything?


A lot of decent experienced rescues will help you bond them. Id let him settle in first and give him 6 weeks after his little op for his hormones to settle. What accomodation do you have? You'll need to bond them in a small neutral area first and then gradually give them more space, i'd set aside a weekend to let them establish a peking order and get used to each other.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks. Ive not got him yet but his hutch is about 4x2ft and then i have a 4x4ft run that can either be seperate or attached to the hutch.

I will be getting a bigger hutch before I get a 2nd, probly a 2 level one.

He is 5 months... how old when he can have his wee op?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would wait a month to get him neutered and then a bigger hutch. Bonding should be fairly easy unless he's as fussy as Leo I think we've tried 8 females now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bucks can be neutered as soon as their bits drop, generally around 3 months +, aslong as they are over 1kg in weight, 1kg is considered the safe weight

4ft is a really small hutch though, the smallest i use (for quarantine purpose) is 5 x 2, and even they are not the best size, but more conviniant as they are out of use for most of the year and i have no where to store bigger.

if you have to use the 4 x 2 i would definitely attach the run to it permanently, and it will do as temporary accommodation, but it really is very small

if you get a double hutch the smallest you should go for is 5 x 2, a single the smallest you should go for is 6 x 2


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh he's gorgeous!!!! 

4x2 is too small for even one bunny, I agree with what lil miss has said, although personally I'd get a 6x2 hutch with an attached permentant run as decent size accomodation for two medium buns. Then a seperate big run if you have the room so they can have a good run round on the grass perhaps in the day?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


>


Aww he looks lovely, what is he called? He looks just like my daughter's bunny 'Alice' although she's 2 now.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My son wants to call him Cookie 

I'll have to flatten some area of garden if I wnt to attach the run permanently to let him have space.. and thats only if the hutch is a low one or I'l have to do some DIY!

I'll defo be getting a bigger hutch for him


----------

